# Oregon coast again



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Just spent two days over around Seaside. Only saw about 6 people riding bikes. Also saw 3 or 4 of the peddle car bikes being used. Now the weather wasn't perfect, don't get me wrong but I was totally expecting to see more riders out there. Saw a ton of bikes on car racks but almost no body riding. I am hoping on my next trip to take my bike with me.


----------

